# first run with the amazen smoker on salmon *qview*



## les3176 (Jan 6, 2011)

Well i got my amazen smoker the other day and could'nt wait till the weekend to try it so i found some salmon in the freezer.I did'nt have alot of time so no brine all i did was a quick mariande of pineapple juice,soy sauce,orange peel,lemon juice,brown sugar,kosher salt,black pepper,garlic powder,and onion powder.Let it sit for bout 3 hours before the smoke








Then i got the smoker up to 225 and with my amazen smoker i used peach dust in only two rows got it burnin nice like a cherry cigar and i took out my bottom drip pan for the amazen to fit.







Smoked for 2 1/2 hours and only used about 3/4 of the first row!! it made plenty enough smoke for the salmon but for a butt or something i think i would light both ends for more smoke.







Salmon turned out great,nice flavor,just the right amount of smoke.I would do this combination again !!







For my first time using the amazen smoker i was happy with the outcome.It was very simple to use,it worked great i would recomend it to anyone.Todd really did a amazing job,its well thought out.Thanks for looking- LES


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 6, 2011)

Delicious looking salmon!!

The peach dust gives a lot of flavor. Did some chicken with it, burned 2 lanes, was extra smokey.


----------



## les3176 (Jan 6, 2011)

did burning two rows make it too much smoke?


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 6, 2011)

Looking good man - I figure I can get almost 2 hours per row if I lightly tamp it when I fill it. I am not getting much airflow to cause it to run in my SmokinTex - similar to MES


----------



## les3176 (Jan 6, 2011)

yeah i bet you could,i didnt really pack it too much.if you were to pack it pretty well i bet one row would last a long!


----------



## porked (Jan 7, 2011)

That REALLY looks good.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 7, 2011)

les3176 said:


> did burning two rows make it too much smoke?


No,but it was close.The family was happy with it. Very tasty after a night in the fridge.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 7, 2011)

That's Great Les---Looks perfect!

I gotta tell ya though---GET some foil on that water pan, and on your bottom drip pan. And when you remove your bottom drip pan, get some foil on the floor under your AMNS.

If you don't do those things, sooner or later you're gonna be bustin' your PA butt trying to clean those things!

I'm speaking with experience here on that situation.

Bear


----------



## o0infidel0o (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks awesome! How does the Peach smoke taste compared to using something like Hickory? I've never tried anything other than hickory...but peach sounds interesting. Nice work, looks tasty! :PDT_Armataz_01_34:


----------



## papagreer (Jan 7, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great Les---Looks perfect!
> 
> I gotta tell ya though---GET some foil on that water pan, and on your bottom drip pan. And when you remove your bottom drip pan, get some foil on the floor under your AMNS.
> 
> ...


I agree Bear. My first smoke in my MES i didnt foil the water pan or the drip pan. Even after one long smoke that was a PAIN to clean. Needless to say, there is foil on those bad boys everytime now.

Chris


----------



## les3176 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah i found that out the hard way bear!! i spent 2 hours scrubing the water pan!!! oh well lesson learned there. ooinfidel ....the peach wood was GREAT nice mild flavor with just a touch of sweet it was real good on the salmon.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jan 8, 2011)

That salmon looks and sounds Dee-licious,  looks like you got it perfectly cooked, too. Congrats on your success!! cheers!


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great Les---Looks perfect!
> 
> I gotta tell ya though---GET some foil on that water pan, and on your bottom drip pan. And when you remove your bottom drip pan, get some foil on the floor under your AMNS.
> 
> ...


Been there... and done that. Was I through?


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 16, 2011)

Man O Man that looks tasty.. Nice job


----------

